# screwy corn ear



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Over the past few years, I've eaten corn on the cob with kernels that spiral around like the one pictured. Perhaps it's the result of genetic modifications?

Gary


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Seen more than a few ears that way now and then... both sweet corn and field corn...

Not many, but a few... just a weird "freak" ear I think, nothing sinister or the result of genetic engineering...
More like a mutation...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

It most be a conspiracy lol


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

In the Southern Hemisphere, the spiral of the corn ear would go the other way...

Ya know, we might aught to apply for research money to look into this... perhaps it's tied to Global Warming...

We could call it "the Society for the Investigation of Unexplained Corn Screwing".... (SIUCS)

Hey, it's as good a use of the money as other global warming research... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Lmao


----------

